# ZR700 Digital Video Camcorder



## cangrejero (May 8, 2010)

First of all, I apologize if I'm posting on the wrong area. I'm really new here.

I would appreciate any guidance on the following: My daughter handed me down a ZR700 Digital Video Camcorder she no longer uses. I plan to use it with SD Cards but I don't know how big an SD Card will the ZR700 handle. According to the manual, you can record about 10 minutes of video on a 16Gb card and I plan to record more than that.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post. Take care!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe the SD slot on those cameras is simply for still photos. Are you sure the main format is not DV tape?


----------



## cangrejero (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, ebackhus!

You are right. I thought I could record to the SD Card also. Guess I'll live with the tape. Thanks again!


----------

